# Error emerge mypaint (Open)

## Eleazar Anzola

Buenas,

Estoy intentando emerger mypaint para hacer algunas pruebas de diseño y me ha surgido un problema con una dependencia, python y scons, los cuales se instalan bien pero mypaint se queja de no estar conforme con ello.

He cambiando a python-2.7.1-r1 que es lo que pide y recompile scons, pero aun asi se queja de errores python.

Agradezco si alguien puede ayudarme ó darme luces de como solventar el error.

Aquí pego el error:

```
>>> Emerging (1 of 1) media-gfx/mypaint-0.9.1

 * mypaint-0.9.1.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                 [ ok ]

 * Package:    media-gfx/mypaint-0.9.1

 * Repository: gentoo

 * Maintainer: hwoarang@gentoo.org

 * USE:        elibc_glibc kernel_linux userland_GNU x86

 * FEATURES:   ccache sandbox

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking mypaint-0.9.1.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/mypaint-0.9.1/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/mypaint-0.9.1/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/mypaint-0.9.1/work/mypaint-0.9.1 ...

 * Applying mypaint-0.9.1-gentoo.patch ...                               [ ok ]

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/mypaint-0.9.1/work/mypaint-0.9.1 ...

>>> Source configured.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/mypaint-0.9.1/work/mypaint-0.9.1 ...

scons -j2

scons: Reading SConscript files ...

Building for python2.7

UnicodeDecodeError: 'ascii' codec can't decode byte 0xf3 in position 40: ordinal not in range(128):

  File "/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/mypaint-0.9.1/work/mypaint-0.9.1/SConstruct", line 59:

    env.ParseConfig(python + '-config --cflags')

  File "/usr/lib/scons-2.0.1/SCons/Environment.py", line 1460:

    return function(self, self.backtick(command))

  File "/usr/lib/scons-2.0.1/SCons/Environment.py", line 591:

    sys.stderr.write(unicode(err))

 * ERROR: media-gfx/mypaint-0.9.1 failed (compile phase):

 *   scons failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  56:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 2274:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       escons || die "scons failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =media-gfx/mypaint-0.9.1',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =media-gfx/mypaint-0.9.1'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/log/portage/media-gfx:mypaint-0.9.1:20110614-162237.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/mypaint-0.9.1/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/mypaint-0.9.1/work/mypaint-0.9.1'

>>> Failed to emerge media-gfx/mypaint-0.9.1, Log file:

>>>  '/var/log/portage/media-gfx:mypaint-0.9.1:20110614-162237.log'

 * Messages for package media-gfx/mypaint-0.9.1:

 * ERROR: media-gfx/mypaint-0.9.1 failed (compile phase):

 *   scons failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  56:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 2274:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       escons || die "scons failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =media-gfx/mypaint-0.9.1',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =media-gfx/mypaint-0.9.1'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/log/portage/media-gfx:mypaint-0.9.1:20110614-162237.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/mypaint-0.9.1/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/mypaint-0.9.1/work/mypaint-0.9.1'

```

----------

## agdg

Ejecuta, como root:

```
python-updater 

revdep-rebuild
```

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

No es eso, ya lo habia echo antes de postear aqui.

 *agdg wrote:*   

> Ejecuta, como root:
> 
> ```
> python-updater 
> 
> ...

 

----------

## i92guboj

Hay un bug con un problema similar, échale un vistazo por si te sirve de algo:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/352700

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> Hay un bug con un problema similar, échale un vistazo por si te sirve de algo:
> 
> https://bugs.gentoo.org/352700

  Lamentablemente no sirve, ya lo he echo como dicen alli, he cambiado el LANG="en_US.UTF-8" y aun persiste el error.

----------

